# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  افضل شركه اتصالات بالاردن ..

## الحوت

احنا بالاردن شعب بحب التلفونات والخلويات..وصارت جزء اساسي والواحد منا لو نسي تلفونه بصير مثل الضايع ..بتذكر اول ما نزلت شركه فاست لينك ايام عزها كان للموبايل 3310 وهره ...المهم شبكات الخلويات بالاردن 4 ..فاست لينك (( زين حالياً)) الها نصيب الاسد من المشتركين وموبايلكم (( اورنج حالياً )) مشتركينها بمدحو فيها ...امنيه صار الها حضور واسع والجميع معه خط امنيه (( مش اساسي للحب بس )) على الاغلب ..والجميع بشكي منها ..مشاكلها كثيره ..بدك تحكي 5 تلفونات حتى يزبط تلفون وسوء التغطيه اكيد موجود ..وفيه اكسبرس ..واغلب الشركت وحتى المستشفيات بتتعامل معهم ..وسؤال اليوم مين هيه افضل شركه اتصالات بالاردن ..

ارجو التصويت من الجميع ..

----------


## ajluni top

شكرا الك عالموضوع يا حوت

فعلا احنا نهوى اشي اسمه خلويات

انا كل ما بنزل عالاردن بيكون معي خطين
امنيه واورنج

وتم التصويت عال 078

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شكرا الك عالموضوع يا حوت
> 
> فعلا احنا نهوى اشي اسمه خلويات
> 
> انا كل ما بنزل عالاردن بيكون معي خطين
> امنيه واورنج
> 
> وتم التصويت عال 078


لقد تم التصويت 078 وخط الجيش كمان

----------


## العالي عالي

انا عندي خطين واحد اورانج (( اشتراك فواتير )) 
والخط التاني أمنية خط طلاب 
تم التصويت لــ ؟؟؟؟؟؟0788

----------


## ساره

تم التصويت 0788

----------


## العالي عالي

والله امنية ماكلة السوق أكل 
كل التصويت لأمنية  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

امنيه اكيد .

معي خطين اورانج و امنيه و امنيه  الاساسي.

سلام

----------


## احساس المطر

امنيه ................................. :Icon31:

----------


## المهندس

زين ............................079

----------


## دلع

اكيد اورنج تم التصويت

----------


## أم ساره و سيرين

انا طول عمري فاست وما بغيرها

----------


## حسان القضاة

اكيد امنيه ...خط طلاب وجاري التحويل لخط جيش

----------


## raji-g

umniah :Bl (14):

----------


## عُبادة

شبكة امنية الفاشلة مغطية على حسن اسعارها 
فلذلك بصوت لزين [U](مش فاست لينك لانها كانت نهاب)عروض زين الجديدة جيدة ممتازة وشبكتها الاقوى ومستحيييييييييييييييييل تفصل
اورنج تمام التمام  :Bl (14):   :Bl (35):

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

انا معي امنية واورنج لاكن ارشح اورنج لانة امنية مشاكلها كثيره جدا ونا ما بحكي من عندي بحكي من الشارع العام
تم التصويت اورنج

----------


## العالي عالي

وبسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وبسسسسسسسسسسس


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


شو مالك وجهك متل حبة الطماطم :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو مالك وجهك متل حبة الطماطم


وشو مال وجهك مثل الفراوله ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

> وشو مال وجهك مثل الفراوله ههههههههههههههههههه


لا عن جد بدك الصحيح حتى لو انو شبكة امنية مش تمام لكن لاحظ انو كل الناس صارت تحكي على امنية وعروض الشركة من أفضل العروض وارخصها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا عن جد بدك الصحيح حتى لو انو شبكة امنية مش تمام لكن لاحظ انو كل الناس صارت تحكي على امنية وعروض الشركة من أفضل العروض وارخصها


انا من الناس اللي اول ما شلت خلوي حطيت فاست لينك
مع انه كل صحابي كانو امنيه و قلولي ولك حط امنيه بس انا ما رديت لانه كنت افكر فاست لينك احسن اشي 
بس والله ما ظليت شهر او ثنين بعدين غيرت للامنيه 
وهسا انا مكيف يزلمه اذا معي بالرصيد 5 قروش بظلن طول العمر 
مش زي فاست لينك بعطوك يومين او 3 صلاحيه

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا من الناس اللي اول ما شلت خلوي حطيت فاست لينك
> مع انه كل صحابي كانو امنيه و قلولي ولك حط امنيه بس انا ما رديت لانه كنت افكر فاست لينك احسن اشي 
> بس والله ما ظليت شهر او ثنين بعدين غيرت للامنيه 
> وهسا انا مكيف يزلمه اذا معي بالرصيد 5 قروش بظلن طول العمر 
> مش زي فاست لينك بعطوك يومين او 3 صلاحيه


لو ما معك رصيد بتحكي بأمنية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اورنج...

معي اورنج خط جامعة ممتاز ولله الحمد

----------


## العالي عالي

> اورنج...
> 
> معي اورنج خط جامعة ممتاز ولله الحمد


مبسوط على حالك يمااااااااااااا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مبسوط على حالك يمااااااااااااا


مثلا يعني!!

----------


## العالي عالي

> مثلا يعني!!


يا رجل شو بدك باورنج خليك على امنية اشرفلك  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*أنا معي زين واورانج وأمنية
بس الافضل عندي الاورانج...عنجد شركة....
وبعديها زين ..بس امنية ما اقتنعت فيها أبداً

صح أمنية عدد مستخدمينها كتار شوي...بس كلهم من فئات الطلاب والدخل المحدود..بس عملاء زين رجال أعمال واصحاب الشركات...*

تم التصويت اورانج

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *أنا معي زين واورانج وأمنية
> بس الافضل عندي الاورانج...عنجد شركة....
> وبعديها زين ..بس امنية ما اقتنعت فيها أبداً
> 
> صح أمنية عدد مستخدمينها كتار شوي...بس كلهم من فئات الطلاب والدخل المحدود..بس عملاء زين رجال أعمال واصحاب الشركات...*
> 
> تم التصويت اورانج


كلامك صحيح

امنيه مشاكلها كثير

اذا بدي اتصل بواحد امنيه بظل يطلعلي network error!! حتى اكرر الإتصال!

----------


## الزعيم

زين
زين
وزين

----------


## saousana

يعني صحيح امنية عليها عيوب في شغلة التغطية 
بس بالنسبة النا احنا الطلاب الطفرانين ما في احسن منها يعني يتحكي قد ما كان معك رصيد 
بس اصير من المشاهير او الشخصيات المهمة ممكن اغير 
او قتها بيكون امنية صارت شبكتها منيحة 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

للتجريب

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يعني صحيح امنية عليها عيوب في شغلة التغطية 
> بس بالنسبة النا احنا الطلاب الطفرانين ما في احسن منها يعني يتحكي قد ما كان معك رصيد 
> بس اصير من المشاهير او الشخصيات المهمة ممكن اغير 
> او قتها بيكون امنية صارت شبكتها منيحة


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا اخوان شركة اورنج افضل شركة برأيي
 الكل بيحب الخلويات وبنلحق الموضة كمان

----------


## محمد القضاة

امنية وبس......................................  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ولا وحدة كلهم ازفت من بعض

لعاد صارلي اسبوع مش واصلني ولا مسج :SnipeR (4):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

افضل شركة اتصالات برأيي 


اتصالات ملحم الدولييه والمحلييه 

 :Hah:

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]


> افضل شركة اتصالات برأيي 
> 
> 
> اتصالات ملحم الدولييه والمحلييه



اه فعلا .. أنا جربتها

عجبتني كتير  الشركة

 :Icon15: [/align]

----------


## M7MD

*Orange* 


*
أنا استخدمت كل أنواع الشبكتت و الحمدلله

بس ولا ارتحت الا لـ أورنج

حاولت أغير وأجرب بس ما تركتها ولا مرة*

----------


## عاشق

Zain 079

----------


## النورس الحزين

اشكرك على هيك موضوع

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا معي خطين
 امنية هو اساسي و اورنج
وصوتت 078

----------


## ريمي

امنية ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................
الاقرف :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

افضل شبكة هي الشبكة الاحسن

----------


## حسناء الربيع

اكيد اورانج

----------


## محمد العزام

طبعا اورانج  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ultimate

CENTER][SIZE="6"][COLOR="DarkOliveGreen"]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اورنج  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## رمز الاسود

شكرا الك عالموضوع يا حوت

فعلا احنا نهوى اشي اسمه خلويات

انا كل ما بنزل عالاردن بيكون معي خطين
امنيه واورنج

وتم التصويت عال 078

----------


## شذى الياسمين

غير تعدد الشبكات في تعدد العروض
يعني كل شبكه في مليون نوع خط شي زين سوبر ... و زين 5 .. و ... و 
وامنيه : انا شباب , و 3*3 و جيش , وبطاقه , و ...
ونفس الشي اورانج ...
بس انا معي امنيه ...

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اكييييييييد اورانج 077
انا جربت امنية وزين ما ناسبوني بالمرة وما حبيتهم
بشوف اورانج الافضل على الاطلاق وعروضها روعة
وشكرا

----------


## الخمايسة

078...........وبس والباقي جزر

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> 078...........وبس والباقي جزر


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

اشي اكيد ان شركة اورانج (( موبايلكم )) ألإَل الشركات الموجودة بالاردن وبلا منازع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا كتير عالموضوع اعجبيني 

انا معاي خطين أمنية وزين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 



*وبس !*
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

امنية

وزين 

وبس

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[align=center]انا برأيي انه اورنج افضل شركة وذالك للشبكة الواسعة التي تغطيها بالاردن ومو ممكن تروح على اي مكان بالاردن وتكون الشبكة مو كويسة مثل امنية بتحكي من الساعة 20 دقيقة وبالباقي كله الو الو انا سامعك انتا بتسمعني .......


[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زين شركة رائعة وموجودة بأغلب أنحاء العالم وبنفس التعرفة تقريبا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شو هم بأي دوري بيلعبو
على كل حال
انا بشجع فريق امنيه 078
و بتمنى انه ياخذ الدوري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يارب زين تاخد الدوري

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اورانج وبس 
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تيتو

هاي
كيفك ذ

----------


## كركيه

اورانج

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زين 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

عالم جميل

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]انا افضل اورانج 

لكن يبدو اني سوف اتوجه إلى امنية 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (62): زين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اورنج 

زين

امنيه

لو ربي يحبني قد ما اكره مشتركين "امنيه "

----------


## samso0oma

اكيــــــــــــــــــــــد امنيه


لولا ال 999999 علة اللي فيها
 :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## لبنى السريعة

اورنج :SnipeR (91):

----------


## mylife079

zain

 :Si (5):

----------


## سنفورة

اكيد 079

زين.......... عالم جميل
 :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):

----------


## &روان&

اكيد امنية 078

----------

